# Торговая марка на инструменте



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

Друзья, когда появилась традиция размещать торговую марку на самом видном месте инструмента? Как вы относитесь к этой традиции?


----------



## zet10 (13 Ноя 2015)

Лично я отношусь к этой традиции крайне отрицательно.Ужасная безвкусица и крайне не красиво это.На эту тему я не однократно разговаривал с итальянцами но все бесполезно,тот же Фантини упорно продолжает лепить свои ужасные буквы во весь корпус,максимум что мне удалось добиться это сменить буквенную надпись на пропись,так хоть гораздо эстетичнее стало смотреться,хотя справедливости ради скажу,что некоторые заказчики сами просят писать фамилию производителя во весь корпус,тот же известный ансамбль "Золотое Кольцо" Н.Кадышевой.По мне так ближе это логотипы как у современных Пиджини или Бугари, аккуратно ,со вкусом и не навящево.


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

Ведь инструмент превращается по-сути в рекламный щит. Однако, чтобы музыканты даже желали выступать перед публикой с такими «щитами», нужно было создать благоприятное общественное мнение на этот счет. Как же оно создавалось и стало нормой?


----------



## zet10 (13 Ноя 2015)

Да ни как оно не создавалось,просто производители из начально уже писали название на корпусе огоромными буквами,тот же Scandalli еще вначале 20 века.А музыкантам по большому счёту "по барабану" как и чего написано на корпусе,они не замарачиваются что производителю делают рекламу,это не та публика.Музыкантам важно чтоб инструмент звучал,а не буквы.


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

Так даже на инструменты, созданные по индивидуальным заказам, ставится подобная торговая марка. Не похоже, чтобы многим музыкантам было бы безразлично: есть ли надпись, или нет её, ведь на этапе предварительного заказа, полагаю, можно было бы и отказаться от неё, как отвлекающую коллег и публику от главного.


----------



## zet10 (13 Ноя 2015)

За все время( а это уже более 15 лет),моей работы с итальянцами,только ОДИН заказчик попросил не ставить марку на инструмент!Цифра говорящая сама за себя!


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

Можно, полагаю, толковать это не только как безразличие, но и как согласие на нанесение торговой марки.


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

А мне даже нравятся лейблы на моих инструментах. Все выдержано. Мой эстетический вкус это не напрягает. Про рекламу мысль даже в голову не приходила. Да и ничего ужасного нет в том, что надпись будет рекламировать хороший инструмент ИМХО


----------



## MAN (13 Ноя 2015)

Евген (13.11.2015, 13:47) писал:


> Ведь инструмент превращается по-сути в рекламный щит.


 И не говорите! Да только ли музыкальных инструментов это касается? Вот гляжу я вокруг себя и содрогаюсь - ну буквально куда ни плю кинь взгляд, повсюду он спотыкается об эти проклятущие названия-наименования да марки-логотипы. На мониторе передо мной, вишь, надпись SAMSUNG выпячивается, на системном блоке FORMOZA, на клавиатуре и мыши Genius, на мобильном телефоне NOKIA, на стационарном Panasonic, наручные часы безобразно изуродованы надписью CASIO на циферблате и ещё на застёжке браслета, на рубахе к самому видному карману этикеточка Wrangler насмерть пришпандорена. .. эх, да что тут говорить, когда даже по улице человеку спокойно не пройти - на каждом доме её название, не говоря уже о прочих вывесках...


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

MAN (13.11.2015, 15:44) писал:


> да что тут говорить, когда даже по улице человеку спокойно не пройти - на каждом доме её название, не говоря уже о прочих вывесках...


Блин! Как я не догадался раньше, что они самым бессовестным образом рекламируют мой любимый Октябрьский проспект


----------



## MAN (13 Ноя 2015)

vev (13.11.2015, 15:47) писал:


> Как я не догадался раньше, что они самым бессовестным образом рекламируют мой любимый Октябрьский проспект


 Вот именно! И это при том, заметьте, что в году 12 абсолютно казалось бы равноправных месяцев (сейчас вот ноябрь, например), а проспект у них всю дорогу Октябрьский независимо от сезона. Это же просто кошмар какой-то!


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

MAN (13.11.2015, 16:03) писал:


> а проспект у них всю дорогу Октябрьский


Увы... Он не "всю дорогу". Он переходит в Лермонтовский, что бесстыдно рекламирует дуэли (или поэзию?...)


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2015)

Мне в этом плане нравится Вальтер Останек. Канадский король польки. У него все инструменты (а их немало) носят его имя.

Правильно. Нечего рекламировать кого-то. Надо рекламировать себя...
http://yandex.ru/video/search?text=%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%20%
D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BA%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BA%D0%B0&
amp;path=wizard&amp;filmId=qcTXBLEuUXI
http://yandex.ru/video/search?text=%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BA+%D1

%80%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,
Вы бы размещали конкретную ссылку, а не запрос yandex. А еще лучше и правильнее помещать это под спойлер


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> *Kuzalogly*,
> Вы бы размещали конкретную ссылку, а не запрос yandex. А еще лучше и правильнее помещать это под спойлер


Жень, сынок, я в этих  кнопках пока не очень секу. И в этом телевизоре, который над кнопками, тоже. Вот скоро прочитаю умную книжку, и буду нажимать правильные кнопки)).


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> vev писал:*Kuzalogly*


*Ладно, старичек, обращайся ежели что 

Ну, а если серьезно, то:

- в браузере ищем не на youtube ролик.
- переходим на него
- копируем в адресной строке ссылку на него
- в окне сообщения жмем кнопки со стрелками и вставляет ссылку в появившееся окно. Там пока только youtube или Вконтакт
- для каких-либо других ссылок, нажимаем в окне сообщения значек цепочка (ссылка), вводим тот текст, который мы будем видеть, а во вторую строку вставляем скопированную ранее ссылку

Чать не бином Ньютона  *


----------



## Евген (16 Ноя 2015)

zet10 (13.11.2015, 14:25) писал:


> За все время( а это уже более 15 лет),моей работы с итальянцами,только ОДИН заказчик попросил не ставить марку на инструмент!


 Получил ли этот музыкант инструмент без надписи? Этот шаг стоил ему дополнительных денег при заказе? Не упала ли дополнительно рыночная цена его инструмента без надписи, если он решит его продать?


----------



## zet10 (16 Ноя 2015)

Евген, естественно получил.Денег это разумеется нe стоило,услуга бесплатная.Рыночная цена теперь мне кажется только поднимется,так как продавец может теперь сказать что у него теперь баян скажем не Vignoni,а Pigini))... И стоит он не 8 а 20 тысяч евро))


----------



## Евген (16 Ноя 2015)

zet10 (16.11.2015, 13:58) писал:


> Рыночная цена теперь мне кажется только поднимется,так как продавец может теперь сказать что у него теперь баян скажем не Vignoni,а Pigini))... И стоит он не 8 а 20 тысяч евро))


 А разве внутри этих инструментов нет "разоблачительных" обозначений ? Хотя кто из коллег и публики станет этого домогаться.


----------



## Евген (16 Ноя 2015)

Даже если такой «Pigini» будет звучать как истинный Vignoni , так таможенники российские искренне порадуются, увидя что музыкант не внес в декларацию временный вывоз такого дорогущего инструмента. Пожалуй, придется даже проходить экспертизу в Министерстве культуры, что баян не от Страдивари.
Как всё непросто, оказывается, если проявил «скромность» и заказал инструмент без надписи.


----------



## zet10 (16 Ноя 2015)

Вот именно поэтому итальянцы и я настаиваем ,что б на корпусе ставить свой лейбл,не столько ради рекламы,а токмо что могут такие случаи через некоторое время"всплывать" и и встать производителю в кругленькую сумму.


----------



## vev (17 Ноя 2015)

*Евген*, 

Ну перепутать Vigoni и Pigini достаточно сложно ИМХО. Минкульт может, но реальный исполнитель, скорее всего нет.


----------

